# Issues almost 3 months post-TT -questions



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

HI... i had TT june 22, 2010.. was papillary cancer both sides.. taking 125mcg synthroid... I will state my blood work levels below...these are the questions:

1) I will be going for thyroid scan early october to see if i need RAI.. my endo and oncologist says this is not a given and depends on what they see on the scan combined with my thyroglobulin levels . I am a little confused that it is possible for me NOT to have the RAI if these things check out OK.

2) My endo wants to increase my Synthroid to 137mcg because my TSH is still too high for a thyroid cancer patient, but because I developed elevated blood pressure directly since the surger (it was always perfect before surgery), she wants to wait and see what the blood pressure does before giving me more meds in case it is what is causing the high blood pressure...BTW..none of the doctors can figure out why I would devolpe HBP after surgery... THought on taking more meds to get TSH down? (It increased from the first blood tests taken after surgery-see below)

3) Can someone explain that if you go through the total thyroidectomy AND the RAI which I thought kills any left over cells, why do you still have to surpress TSH? You have no more thyroid to get cancer in, right? This confuses me or am I not thinking of this right..

Here are the blood tests I have pre and post surgery:

Pre surgery (4/7/10):

TSH, 3rd generation 1.29
T4, total 6.8
T3, uptake 33
T$, FREE, calculated 2.2

(as you can see above, my thyroid was working perfectly)

Surgery 6/22/10

Post-surgery (7/16/10):

TSH, 3rd generation .89 (endo wants this lower)
T4, total 8.4
T3 uptake 34
T4, free, calculated 2.9
Thyroglobulin 2.0
Thyroiglobulin AB <20

another post surgery (8/23/10)

only TSH was done 2.2 (this increased, but endo still said wait to increase because of HBP...will be going for a complete work up again in a couple of weeks to see if changed)


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry for duplication...cant figure how to delete duplicate post..thanks


----------

